# A long overdue update of my mischief



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

It's been a while since I updated my guys.. and now girls.

I lost Fergus on 10/14, and since I had already been looking for a couple buddies for him in case his neuter didn't squash the aggression issues, I brought home Shippo, Yasha and Sessh not long after.









The blues and the Agouti are them... The black is a new guy, Chip. 









Baby pictures, of Sessh with Ryker.









Sessh and Yasha









Baby Shippo.









The preexisting boys - from L-R Ryker, Alfie, Houdini

And then I got three girls:








Evaleen, my major lickey lovebug of a PEW.









Isabeal, my little stinker of a Himi... she's SOOO much darker now.









And the naked girl - Sinead.. She was pregnant, but lost the litter.

I had those girls for a while... and then did a rescue of... erm.. 10? A lot.. three went to new homes, and I was trying to rehome two more girls, but... Well, that didn't go over so well. They're such sweeties and I couldn't give them up.









The boys when I brought them home... I literally only put them in the cage sans bedding to take the picture. The "end cap" boys went to new homes (The same lady that I got my first three girls from actually - she calls them the twins). They are HUGE now, i got to visit them over the weekend. The boy in the middle is the same boy as the first picture up there ^ and hsi name is Chip.









Some of the girls - the little girl smack in the center of the pic went to a new home. Her name is Garnet now. 
the itty bitty beige girl behind her was up for adoption, but she's too sweet so she is staying, and her name is Pipsqueak









This was another girl that was going up for adoption but is staying put... No name for her yet.









The blazed girl there is... Anita. She has a sister, Tam (short for Tamerlyn) who looks almost identical, only she doesn't have a back spot, and a little less white on the other side of her face. The black girl in the back is Phoebe... she was super duper shy and she has completely changed, now she's one of my most outgoing, if not the most.









This girl was adopted from a discount petstore, she was destined to be snake food. Still haven't decided on a name for her yet... She's still pretty timid. But she's a black self Rex dumbo and she's freaking adorable.









A picture of Tam and Phoebe. Phoebe is a Berk Pardon the mess, the little stinkers love kicking out their litter.  









Chip - He was part of this rescue with the girls. He's SUCH a chunky man, and kind of skittish still. He's grown a TON since I brought him home.. Gonna be a big boy once he's fully grown!









An updated pic of Isabeal - much darker points now.









Evaleen did NOT like my decorating style. 









Phoebe, demonstrating her hire wire abilities. She is seriously such an awesome girl, she's really come out of her shell and is SUCH a lovebug. 









If the hand is anywhere near her, she's on it coming up to me. 

And just this weekend I took in two purposefully bred baby girls from a friend, as well as 6 other rescues. They're still adjusting to their new digs, so no great pictures of them yet:









JJ - my little jester girl.









Rats all over! The "Where's waldo" of rats! LOL









The little white girl in the middle is not a pew, she's got the slightest hint of color on her head, much like her aunt... though the breeder isn't sure if she's platinum or what. Gonna hafta wait to find out. 


If you stuck it out to the end, thanks for that! I'm sure I'll be posting more pictures soon, and definitely more of the new group of girls once they've settled in more.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

So many beautiful fuzzies! They all seem very happy too. =) Thanks for sharing all the pics.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Love to see how your mischief has grown! You really got lucky with that rescue, theyre so cute!


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

They're all so adorable! This has made my GGMR so much worse! Unfortunately, I don't have enough space to hold more than my 6 boys.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.. I love my lil squishes. The girls especially. The friend I got the last group of girls from has someone who needs to rehome her girls, and is GIVING AWAY a DCN. I'm picking up two of the girls and the cage this Sunday (as well as a few others from my friend and someone else is bringing two or three girls to send home with me). Someone closer to me had a litter about ten days ago that I may be getting a beige blazed girl from.

I'm not sure why, but I seem to prefer the darker splashier colors - blacks and agoutis, not as much a fan of the fawn/beige colors - but that may have something to do with losing Fergus, and he was a beige. 

I will try and get more pictures this weekend. I had the new girls out free ranging last night (the two babies from the planned litter, as well as one rescue baby), teaching them A. no biting, B. I'm a playmate but also "top rat" and C. wire chewing is a no no. 
I put BB (blue B!tch, because she bit me the day I brought her home and drew blood), the lightening blaze and one of the naked girls in with my existing mischief of girls.... Introductions went REALLY well due to a few secrets a friend told me about. And the friendliness and curiosity of the group as a whole as really helped BB learn I'm a friend, and not going to kill her every time I pick her up (she was screaming bloody murder every time I picked her up, she's SUCH a scaredy rat). Now she'll actually come over and sniff me, climb on me if Phoebe is with her, and isn't trying to bite me anymore. Progress! The lightening blazed girl is learning that biting is a no no. It's a little difficult with her though as she hangs out with Sinead, who WILL grab my hand or finger and pull me into her cage. I don't reprimand her for it as she's not really biting me, just pulling me into her cage, so I feel like the blazed girl sees this and gets confused. She actually made some progress last night.. more sniffing me instead of just going in for the bite.


----------

